# Best Mass Building Supplement Stack?



## livetosquat (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey everyone ... I would love some suggestions on mass building supplement stacks that are completely legal.  Anything you could buy at A1Supplements, MooreMuscle ... those type of websites, no steroids please!  Any ideas would be greatly appreciated!!  Thank you!!


----------



## Arnold (Mar 9, 2010)

1-Andro Rx??? Pro-Hormone


----------



## Raymond Sugar (Mar 10, 2010)

I would try to use a No2 and creatine stack, along with a good mass diet. Diet being the most important. I try to stay away from anabolic or testorone enhancers. I've used andro before, it did work. But i lost serious strength and mass after I cycled off of it. The andro that i used to use is banned now. The main thing is consistency and diet.


----------



## Mindstamina (Mar 12, 2010)

Raymond Sugar said:


> I would try to use a No2 and creatine stack, along with a good mass diet. Diet being the most important. I try to stay away from anabolic or testorone enhancers. I've used andro before, it did work. But i lost serious strength and mass after I cycled off of it. The andro that i used to use is banned now. The main thing is consistency and diet.




Maybe you didn't use PCT.


----------



## Khoiktran (Mar 12, 2010)

Raymond Sugar said:


> I would try to use a No2 and creatine stack, along with a good mass diet. Diet being the most important. I try to stay away from anabolic or testorone enhancers. I've used andro before, it did work. But i lost serious strength and mass after I cycled off of it. The andro that i used to use is banned now. The main thing is consistency and diet.


 
Are you talking about real andro or the GNC stuff. That is the first time i heard any body say anything like that. Most people  are pretty happy with androl. Maybe no PCT or the wrong doseage. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Christopher J (Mar 13, 2010)

what kind of steroids did you want?


----------



## bassmckee (Mar 14, 2010)

Anyone have an opinion on the Advance Muscle Science stack.....I've had several people recommend it......
*6 WEEK ADVANCED MUSCLE STACK  1-Androsterone, 4-AD,  Arom-X*
*age 48, 165, lifting for several years trying to get back to 185-190*


----------



## livetosquat (Mar 15, 2010)

thanks for your suggestions guys, I just ordered the mass building stack from MooreMuscle.com ... we'll see how it goes ... maybe try BSN's stack next ..


----------



## jcar1016 (Mar 15, 2010)

Khoiktran said:


> Are you talking about real andro or the GNC stuff. That is the first time i heard any body say anything like that. Most people are pretty happy with androl. Maybe no PCT or the wrong doseage. Just my thoughts.


 First AAS I ever took was Androstene the origonal I thought it was good thats why I kept going


----------



## Raymond Sugar (Mar 15, 2010)

I used Real Andro, it worked very well. But I lost most of the gains after I stopped using it. The andro I used was Legal and now it is banned. Sublingual Tablets.


----------



## Raymond Sugar (Mar 15, 2010)

You from Youngstown, Chris?  Dbol or test I was thinking


----------



## jcar1016 (Mar 15, 2010)

Raymond Sugar said:


> I used Real Andro, it worked very well. But I lost most of the gains after I stopped using it. The andro I used was Legal and now it is banned. Sublingual Tablets.


 That was the same one I used Androstene sublingual tabs hell you used to be able to buy those at GNC lol


----------

